

Post-PC web-development: Try iOS 8 Git client - palmin
http://www.appliedphasor.com/working-copy/

======
palmin
I have developed an application that allows accessing git repositories on
iPhone or iPad.

On its own it can browse your files, make edits, commit these edits and push
the commits back to your remote to take full part in a git work-flow.

But the interesting part is iOS 8 advancements such that other apps will be
able to open and edit files from your repositories. I hope that git support
combined with specialised editing apps (made by other people) will open up
what kind of work can be accomplished on iOS.

Sign-up for the beta and you will get download instructions ASAP.

